# Rib recipe



## The Smokin J Ranch (Jun 13, 2021)

Hey all, new the the forum. Just got a smoker and picked up some St. Louis style ribs to try it out. Thot I’d ask how to find an awesome dry rub recipe??


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 13, 2021)

welcome to smf,, lots of great recipes on here you can try using the search bar for rib rubs


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 13, 2021)

Welcome from ND


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 13, 2021)

Welcome. I bought Jeff’s rib recipe and love it. If you before I used his recipe I would just use brown sugar, and a little salt and pepper on ribs and worked well and was super easy.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 13, 2021)

Welcome to SMF.

This is one of 

 chef jimmyj
  rub recipes.
It's great on pork and chicken.  Plus, it's fully tweakable to your liking.

*Mild Bubba Q Rub* (All Purpose, Kid Friendly)

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)
2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)
1T Kosher Salt
1T Chili Powder* (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.
1T Granulated Garlic
1T Granulated Onion
2tsp Black Pepper, more if you like
1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

For more heat add Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there. Makes about 1 Cup


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 13, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Coastal South Carolina


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
There are a ton of rib rub recipes on here.
I would start out with something simple, then you can add to that.
Lately I have just been putting a bit of salt & cracked black pepper on my ribs.
Then while they smoke I mop with a combo of Apple cider vinegar, bbq sauce,  & brown sugar about every 45 minutes.
Al


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 13, 2021)

this is one i use lots, Memphis style.   1/4cup paprika, 1 tbsp brownsugar, 1 tbsp white sugar, 2 teaspoons salt, and 1 teaspoon each of celery salt, black pepper, cayenne, dry mustard, garlic powder, onion powder. i usually put rub on day before and let sit over night in fridge.    sometime i use this if i want something different, porketta style.  1/4 cup salt, 1/4 cup black pepper, 1/4 fennel seed, 2 teaspoon garlic salt, 1 cup dill weed.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 13, 2021)

Welcome from PA. 

 SecondHandSmoker
 Thanks. Ill be making some of that rub for Ribs today...JJ


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 13, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!
I've been using this for around 3 years for Pork and Chicken. I keep thinking about trying something different but keep using it.
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup paprika (Hungarian preferably)
2 tb kosher salt
2 tb course black pepper
2 tb garlic powder
2 tb onion powder
1/2 tb cayenne (bump it up if you like heat)


----------



## The Smokin J Ranch (Jun 13, 2021)

The Smokin J Ranch said:


> Hey all, new the the forum. Just got a smoker and picked up some St. Louis style ribs to try it out. Thot I’d ask how to find an awesome dry rub recipe??


Thanks guys for the great recipes snd warm welcome!!  Have a great Sunday!!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 13, 2021)

The Smokin J Ranch said:


> Thanks guys for the great recipes snd warm welcome!!  Have a great Sunday!!




You asked and SMF members delivered with great recipes.  
Welcome aboard.


----------

